# Co2 Refills in Wiltshire, UK?



## Emyr (12 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone. 

I have got 2 empty JBL proflora 500g canister that need to be refilled. My LFS charges £17 for a refill which is a joke. Does anyone know of a co2 refiller or something around the rough wiltshire area? I have looked on other CO2 refill posts but not found anything really. 

Would really appreciate some help with this one. 

Thanks.


----------



## youmustcomply (12 Aug 2011)

I think there is a guy that does it in Brinkworth. I'm sure he is on that list.


----------



## KnowledgeRoots (13 Aug 2011)

Aquajardin in Southhampton do refills. I live in Wiltshire and find this is the best place.


----------



## Emyr (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks, Do you know how much do Aquajardin charge to refill a 500G canister? Needs to be real cheap to be worth the drive there really.


----------



## tyrophagus (13 Aug 2011)

Gary. Brinkworth. 07980 263615. Abbey fire protection.  He swops out 2 x 2kg fire extinguishers for a tenner each. Excellent service. Not sure if he will refill jbl canisters though.


----------



## Emyr (13 Aug 2011)

Will give him a ring and find out! Thanks.


----------



## durtydurty (6 Sep 2011)

Couple of places in Wimborne do it, if you're ever down that. Depends on where in wilts you are.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Sep 2011)

Check out the thread out it 

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=4258

Sam


----------

